# ACS Online Application??



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anybody from India submitted the online application for ACS. Eventhough I selected Country as India the States available are from Australia. Also State is mandatory field. Am I missing something!! Kindly help me out! Below is the link I tried
https://ibs.acs.org.au/events/(S(zsm2t245zxsjyyvyb4uoqs45))/skills/application/application.aspx


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

there u go woman.. stuck again
yeah i noticed.. click on submit, ideally it should reload once u select the country. but it isnt reloading..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i mean the state option should reload


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Yah, It is not reloading Anj!! Wht to doooo!!! Hope somebody else who has done online submission will be able to help!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u hv two months to go, i am sure till then they would do something or the other to fix it.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

ha haha oh yah !!


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

I think someone posted about online application on ACS from India.. You might need to search a bit..


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I m unlucky in finding!! If anyone comes across pls do let me know!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi again, I have been around for a while and I have not seen this kind of a problem coming up in this forum atleast.
Wait till someone else points the same. else you might have to either try hitting submit without choosing any state (if at all it works) or call/email them with the same problem. I am sure there must be a contact number or email on their website.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

cintai said:


> Has anybody from India submitted the online application for ACS. Eventhough I selected Country as India the States available are from Australia. Also State is mandatory field. Am I missing something!! Kindly help me out! Below is the link I tried
> https://ibs.acs.org.au/events/(S(zsm2t245zxsjyyvyb4uoqs45))/skills/application/application.aspx


I thought maybe it could be a browser issue, but tried it on several different browsers, and doesn't reload the state field on any. I think they just messed up and don't realize it.

Either a) email them and tell them, or b) print & submit your forms in the mail


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

It is bette that I send my forms thru mail. So atleast I feel it is safe!!


----------



## opopoppopopo (Jan 22, 2009)

cintai said:


> It is bette that I send my forms thru mail. So atleast I feel it is safe!!


Don't think it's an browser issues (would need to show all states of all countries of the world then)

by I wouldn't bother about the state too much. At the end of the day it's a human being at the other side, and I'm pretty sure they'll understand that Victoria is not an Indian / German / French state... ;-)

I'd rather like to know what happens after submission. Am I still required to send my documents to australia? or is everything electronic from now on (i dont believe in this...)

*has anyone completed the online application?*

cheers,
jan


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes everything is very much online. you just scan ur documents in color and send them across. incase u r unable to color scan them, u get them attested, scan them in B/w and send the same.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yes everything is very much online. you just scan ur documents in color and send them across. incase u r unable to color scan them, u get them attested, scan them in B/w and send the same.



That invalid state doesn't interrrupt even if it is a mandatory field. Just leave it like that, give you India address and form will get submitted


----------



## opopoppopopo (Jan 22, 2009)

hello anj,

thanks for your reply. i still have two questions concerning your post:

(1)


anj1976 said:


> *yes everything is very much online. you just scan ur documents in color and send them across*. incase u r unable to color scan them, u get them attested, scan them in B/w and send the same.


how do you know that if I may ask? if you check the FAQ on the ACS-site, it clearly states:



> 10. Can I e-mail/fax my application to you?
> No. Documents must be original certified copies.


(2)
dont want to be too sceptical, but i also dont see much of a increased security / trustability if it's color scanned or b/w... at least technically it istn't, or? so what should make the difference then?


cheers,
jan


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm.. makes sense. i think i was wrong then.. as u said.. human error. but i was under the impression it is very much online. i mean, our application was online. atleast thats what our agent told us. i am sorry if i gave a wrong piece of information.


----------



## opopoppopopo (Jan 22, 2009)

i'll mailed these questions to the ACS and will update this thread in case I get an answer...

cheers,
jan


----------



## opopoppopopo (Jan 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hmmm.. makes sense. i think i was wrong then.. as u said.. human error. but i was under the impression it is very much online. i mean, our application was online. atleast thats what our agent told us. i am sorry if i gave a wrong piece of information.


oooops, your 1.000st post (at the time of writing). am i the first to congratulate?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wooh.. i did not notice.. thanks
did not realise I have blabbered so much here


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Friends,
Here's a solution to this problem. 

From: Reception
Sent: Wed 4/11/2009 3:18 PM
To: Reception
Subject: RE: Skill Assessment: Web Enquiry Form gaurav


HI,

The states are for people living in Australia.

For more details about our process, please visit www.acs.org.au/skills

Regards,
Skills Assessment Support Officer
[email protected]

________________________________

From: Reception
Sent: Tue 3/11/2009 9:12 PM
To: INFO
Subject: FW: Skill Assessment: Web Enquiry Form gaurav


Salutation: Mr
First name: gaurav
Last name: joshi
Reference No:
Nature of Enquiry: Application
Email: [email protected]
Details: When I try to apply online for skill assessment, I cannot see any Indian states (all are only AU states) after selecting country as INDIA. I am facing this problem when I try to complete CONTACT DETAILS section. Kindly guide.

     



asiandub said:


> Don't think it's an browser issues (would need to show all states of all countries of the world then)
> 
> by I wouldn't bother about the state too much. At the end of the day it's a human being at the other side, and I'm pretty sure they'll understand that Victoria is not an Indian / German / French state... ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ACS ACS... come on hire a good Programmer to get their website fixed first. They receive so many cv's on daily basis. 

I had the same issue, when selected India, then I selected my second home "Bahrain" and it worked.. Any how, I did not submit online as I was not comfortable using it.


----------

